# Baked Cheesy Grits



## forty_caliber (Mar 30, 2015)

Baked Cheesy Grits

INGREDIENTS

2 cups water
2 cups milk
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup grits
4 tablespoons butter
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese
Salt and pepper to taste

INSTRUCTIONS

Method
Pour the liquid into a 3 quart saucepan and add the baking soda. I know this is a huge pan, but it can foam up with the baking soda so this will keep it from foaming over.

When the water boils, pour in the grits slowly so each grain gets "shocked" to prevent clumping. As soon as it comes to a boil again, turn the temp down to the lowest possible temp and stir down the foam. Stir constantly for 5 minutes (follow package instructions). It should be thick but not gummy. If set too hard, add more liquid 1 oz at a time.

Add the butter and cheese stir it in until it melts and is evenly distributed. If it is too thick, and it probably will be, add an ounce of liquid and stir. Add more liquid if necessary. When it has thickened but is still a little runny transfer to an oval casserole.

Top with more cheese.Bake until cheese on top is golden brown. Serve immediately.


----------

